# From then until now



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is a collection of pictures of me over the years from my very first show back in 1991 to the last show i did in 2010....








1991








2001








2004/5/7








2005/6/7


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

2004/5/6/7








2008








2008








2010 Qualifier


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

2010 2 weeks from Britain








2010








NABBA Universe 2010


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

a lot of change there Paul, shows what patience and hard work can do


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

its all about improving.... best overall package at the uni this last year mate!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Fantastic! awesome physique!

Paul, alot of hard work and dedication shown there!

Love to get to them heights myself mate, but want to stay natural :jerkit:......but then when you post pics like that..... it makes you think LOL....

You got no nattys pics, for even MORE inspritation!

Hope it doesnt sound like im taking anything away from you for asking for natural pics, as what you have done is still brilliant!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nothing taken away mate as I made a choice a long time ago to use gear I have no regrets.....

I think I have one some where, the pic from 2006 was taken at the west after being off gear for a year.....


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Paul, yeah you not got one from the firsdt few years of traning? would be good inspirtation showing what "food" can do for you :high5:


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow great transformation over the years Paul, alot of dedication & commitment.

1 day I will hopefully look like that !


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Fair play to you mate , looking brill


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done , your an inspiration to us all.


----------

